# Creator of Cubing World is Starting a New Collaboration Channel



## rubikmaster (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I've visited these forums. So, the title of this thread may sound odd but it was important to me that I get your attention. As some of you may or may not recall, back in September of 2012 I shared an idea with you guys about starting up a collaboration channel that would have every possible cubing topic covered by various cubers. A few days later my idea was turned into reality and now, almost 3 years later, Cubing World has become a very successful youtube channel with almost 13,000 subcribers and 1 500 000+ video views. Noah Arthurs (a.k.a Noahaha or NoahCubes) had been working on organizing the channel along with me for some time but eventually he took over and I think he's doing an amazing job with the channel.

The other day I remembered how I initially imagined the channel. Not to say that how Cubing World is organised isn't great, it has defnitely proven to be very successful. But the initial idea was somewhat like what I'm about to describe now but I've expanded a lot on this idea during the last couple days. One of the main purposes of this channel would be to promote speedcubing channels on youtube and help the entire speedcubing community on youtube grow. It wouldn't function as a traditional collaboration channel. You wouldn't have series of videos from a number of specific cubers. Rather, you would have a stream of videos from an unlimited number of cubers and we'd always be on the lookout for new good content creators. We won't have "members" because anyone can send a video and as soon as their video is on the channel they're a part of it. Nobody is obliged to do a certain number of videos or follow a schedule. All you need to do is to send a video whenever you'd like and the organising would be left up to me. The more videos you make the more you promote yourself and contribute to the channel. 

All types of content are encouraged and the channel will aim to balance certain amounts of tutorial videos, reviews, averages /w commentaries, funny videos and everything in between in order to stray away from being too one-sided (for lack of a better word). I was actually planning to make a new channel for this but I've decided for practical purposes to do this on my Speedcubing TV channel. I haven't used the channel for 3 years anyway, IMO the name suits it and I already have 421 subs on it which will give the channel a head start. I've removed all of my old videos except for the two Hitler parodies (the other three are on CW) and I will soon be making an introduction video explaining the new set-up to my subscribers. *So if you'd like to participate feel free to make a video and please send me a PM right away if you're planning to do so anytime in the future. You can send the videos to [email protected] via www.wetransfer.com (a service for sending big files). Oh, and for everyone else, make sure you subscribe to the channel!* 

*Anyone can send in videos as long as:*
- the video doesn't cover the exact same topic as a previous video or at least has a different take on it (that won't be a problem yet)
- the content is useful and/or entertaining
- it has decent video and audio quality
- it doesn't have any copyrighted content or uses other people's content without permission
- the maker of the video features SpeedcubingTV in a video on their channel

Channel:
www.youtube.com/speedcubingtv


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice idea!

Looks like I can't make it in, I have used a ton of other people's content in my videos.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, if you haven't had any copyright issues on your videos, feel free to join us.


----------



## TheSugarCuber (Jun 28, 2015)

I Sent a video already because I love this idea and would love to be a part of it!


----------



## pdilla (Jun 28, 2015)

A free-for-all video submission sound like it may be trading in quality for inclusiveness. Do you have a principled selection process, or it is more like, "send me a video and I'll just post it?"


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 28, 2015)

pdilla said:


> A free-for-all video submission sound like it may be trading in quality for inclusiveness. Do you have a principled selection process, or it is more like, "send me a video and I'll just post it?"



I was expecting that question to come up eventually. For now, I'm just looking for anyone willing to produce content for the channel. Once we gain some popularity and a lot more people start participating (more than we need), we can start to rule out low quality content.


----------



## ChristianBowers (Jun 28, 2015)

I've had this idea for a while, but never thought about putting it into practice. I'd love to discuss more about this concept, and additional youtube features. I've PM'ed you on the Speedsolving system regarding this.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## ChristianBowers (Jul 3, 2015)

This should probably advertised on Cubing World, as it gains more coverage there


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 3, 2015)

ChristianBowers said:


> This should probably advertised on Cubing World, as it gains more coverage there



Great idea, I'll talk to Noah about it.


----------



## Nick S (Jul 30, 2016)

Is this still running? Because the last video was from mid-2015!


----------

